# out of space on /rescue - new(ish) install



## markborg (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, have an issue on a FreeBSD notebook install. Found all the files in /rescue are way too big - *fsck* doesn't fix it and *cp* keeps file same size - am I doing something obviously wrong here?

....


```
-r-xr-xr-x  138 root  wheel  4389164 Feb 21 23:24 xzcat
-r-xr-xr-x  138 root  wheel  4389164 Feb 21 23:24 zcat
-r-xr-xr-x  138 root  wheel  4389164 Feb 21 23:24 zfs
-r-xr-xr-x  138 root  wheel  4389164 Feb 21 23:24 zpool
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2011)

All of the files in /rescue are hardlinked; they're really all the same file.  Copy them with something that doesn't keep the links and they grow a lot in size.  You can relink them all to one file (untested!):
`# find /rescue -type f -not -name zpool -exec ln {} /rescue/zpool \;`

Fixing whatever's losing the links when it copies them in the first place is better.  Use the -H option with net/rsync, or use tar(1).


----------

